# Water-bottle cap



## jwmelvin (Jan 18, 2019)

My wife’s water bottle has a plastic cap with a metal shell that fell off at one point, allowing the plastic part to crack from the stress of tightening. So I finally made a new cover for the plastic cap today. Took about 1.5 hr., which I was pretty happy about, considering my lack of experience. I didn’t push for much less than ~1/8” wall thickness. I haven’t done much with my lathe since buying it to make a part for one of my cars (https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...sert-boring-tool-question.67764/&share_type=t). 







Definitely not perfect. I had chatter on the chamfer and scratched it, perhaps when I reversed it to do the chamfer and top.


----------



## hman (Jan 19, 2019)

The chatter looks like some fancy knurling.  Tell your wife it's not a bug, it's a feature!


----------



## jwmelvin (Jan 19, 2019)

Hehe yes, as far as chatter goes, it worked out about as good as possible.


----------



## Superburban (Jan 19, 2019)

I guess I better not ask how you did the unique knurling. Great job.


----------



## dave_r_1 (Jan 19, 2019)

No, you need to say it looks terrible, and that you need a bigger lathe to do it right and make it look nice!


----------



## sanddan (Jan 21, 2019)

Any pics on how you did the thread? I want to make a metal cap for a 2L soda pop bottle. The thread looks like a variation on an acme thread.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 21, 2019)

jwmelvin said:


> Hehe yes, as far as chatter goes, it worked out about as good as possible.




Nice job on the bottle.    If you have a light lathe and want to cut a large chamfer you can do it by setting your compound at the angle 
you need and making multiple passes.


----------



## jwmelvin (Jan 21, 2019)

sanddan said:


> Any pics on how you did the thread? I want to make a metal cap for a 2L soda pop bottle. The thread looks like a variation on an acme thread.



This was just a cover glued on to the original plastic threaded piece, which has the seal in it also. So this “cap” was about the easiest thing to make. Wish I could be more help. It’s possible to find the thread specs for 2L bottles; I forget the name for them.


----------

